# problem with lip balm



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Chef try mixing in a little lecithin to get the oil to mix better. You can get it at GNC.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

You have to whip it Chef. I use this little frother made by Bodium to whip my lip balm. It works great!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i tried the lecathin route. Worked but lecathin is tough to disolve. 

I will whip it more and give that a try. Was cleaning the electric whip a pain?


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

You all may wish to try lecithin powder capsules; seperate capsule & pour powder out, dissolves almost instantly. :thumbsup:

Solaray Brand at health store.

PCM


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> I will whip it more and give that a try. Was cleaning the electric whip a pain?


Hey Chef,

No, not really. I run it under scalding water and it basically melts off. I don't use any kind of lecithin/powders of any kind. I strictly use liquids - well, not liquids like you think, I use items that will liquify when heated to the proper temperature. I think this was your recipe, BTW??? But anyway, the beeswax and other butters and oils - including my EO I use, all melt and blend very nicely. Beeswax is what makes this harden at a perfect balm texture, the whipping gets it blended. I blend after everything is melted and just before pouring - I probably do a temp of say around 160 degrees, give or take a few degrees cause I'm terrible with writing things down.....because you want the balms to set up and not have time to settle back down. It's mostly about the temp while pouring - and at the same time....it's about the blend too...... Yes, I did make this up and this is my recipe..I can't believe I'm telling you guys my secrets that I learned by becoming a scientist in my kitchen, 

Don't forget....you really need to pour fast, because it sets up very quickly....which is why I only make batches of 50 or whatever number below that....if you have a way to keep it constantly heated, that works too. I put it in a say 200 degree oven - just briefly to melt and pour back, (you can also whip again if you like at this step) this stuff is very forgiving..trust me.


----------

